# My neighbor



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So my neighbor comes over last night to update/discuss the neighborhood battle with my other neighbors dogs. We had our BOBs in the living room as we have been working on them for our practice bug out next week. Also had a canning book and our new backyard homesteading book on the coffee table. 

We got to talking about the stuff and she told us she too preps! They are awesome neighbors and cousins to my wife. We talked for about an hour about prepping and shared some ideas. It was very cool.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

cool, but don't forget opsec


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a prepping group waiting to happen. Like minded neighbors equal protection on your flank.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Neighbors who are cousins that also prep? Sounds like you should invite them over for dinner!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

More eyes on the neighborhood! Congrats


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Thats just good stuff. Everytime I meet another prepper my hope for this country grows.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

:congrat: Glad that worked out well!

(wish they were my neighbors - I have the messed-up, drug-dealing, not-right-in-the-head kind)


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

goshengirl said:


> :congrat: Glad that worked out well!
> 
> (wish they were my neighbors - I have the messed-up, drug-dealing, not-right-in-the-head kind)


Those are on the other side.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Finding like-minded people is more important than OPSEC IMO.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool.......nice start on a possible group!


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> So my neighbor comes over last night to update/discuss the neighborhood battle with my other neighbors dogs. We had our BOBs in the living room as we have been working on them for our practice bug out next week. Also had a canning book and our new backyard homesteading book on the coffee table.
> 
> We got to talking about the stuff and she told us she too preps! They are awesome neighbors and cousins to my wife. We talked for about an hour about prepping and shared some ideas. It was very cool.


Sounds like you hit a lucky draw there.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I think she was embarrassed to tell me. I asked her if they were prepared for a disaster and she said yeah so I asked if she was a prepper or just had a few days worth of stuff. She got a sheepish look and said she was prepping and then said for us not to think she is crazy. I laughed and told her we are crazy too then. She can't get her husband on board but he did clean out a storage shed for her and doesn't discourage it. She's got more food than me right now and just bought a canner. We will trade off veggies this summer and she said she would help me with canning if I help her with dehydrating and vacuum sealing. She understands OPSEC and only told us because we are family and figured she could trust us since I had guns and gun parts lying all over the living room and BOBs in the floor that we were working on.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep buildin them networks! Even better when they be related.

Sometimes ifin ya find a good deal on bulk stuff, ya don't need all a it, thisa way yall can maybe go tagether on larger supplies.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Sounds like a prepping group waiting to happen. Like minded neighbors equal protection on your flank.


Copy that.. My neighbor is a retired cop, and every so slowly did I chat with him about "things"... and lo and behold.. he is now a prepper. We've already discussed covering each others flanks and how we'd handle a SHTF scenario. :beercheer:


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish I had a close neighbor into prepping. We have been focusing on bugging in some more and seeing that I live in a small neighborhood, I'd really like to see if I could breech the subject with some neighbors. But I'm worried about makin myself a target of course.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> I wish I had a close neighbor into prepping. We have been focusing on bugging in some more and seeing that I live in a small neighborhood, I'd really like to see if I could breech the subject with some neighbors. But I'm worried about makin myself a target of course.


Yeah.. that's tough to do because they might start looking at you funny if it doesn't come out right. One of the ways I brought it up to someone once was via camping.. I mentioned that I wanted to go on a backpacking trip with the bare minimum, and see how tough it would be. From there.. I'd just bring up instances and scenarios where those skills might be useful.. and also mentioned how those people in Katrina, and now Sandy.. didn't even have a weeks worth of food in their homes. 

Or.. you could just let them read One Second after and open their eyes to how quickly society can turn to chaos in any disaster, not just an EMP scenario!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone that knows me knows I love survival type stuff. That's usually my icebreaker. Also my excuse for the many trips in the army surplus. Then I found out the guy there was a prepper as well. It's hard to find the right angle with some people. I've learned to ask the right questions to lead them into saying it. If I'm pretty sure I will just come out and ask though. I play my side down a lot though until I know for sure and until I know how stocked they are. I know a few preppers who have the stock but not the survival skills. That usually opens the door for trades.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Anyone that knows me knows I love survival type stuff. That's usually my icebreaker. Also my excuse for the many trips in the army surplus. Then I found out the guy there was a prepper as well. It's hard to find the right angle with some people. I've learned to ask the right questions to lead them into saying it. If I'm pretty sure I will just come out and ask though. I play my side down a lot though until I know for sure and until I know how stocked they are. I know a few preppers who have the stock but not the survival skills. That usually opens the door for trades.


One of the best current indicators is the paracord bracelet. I see tons of them down here. Enough to where i dont even bother getting to know them. If the amount of bracelets down here is an indicator of prepper style we have a huge amount. Hell, even a bunch of my customers are preppers. Got this one lady filled in on heirloom seede and freezedried foods. Got me another prepper buddy, there.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our local LDS church is the charter for the Cubscouts and Boy Scouts and the Scoutmasters have taught the boys MANY different knots and advise them to get the para cord bracelets in case they ever need rope. These kids cleaned out Walmart. My son has one of every 'boy' color and even the sisters (who do all the same activities, just not the badges) have them. We do have a Girl Scout troop close by, but the sisters wld rather be 'where we learn stuff like our bros so we can practice together'! 

Us moms (when we're not needed for activities) swap recipes and let each other know about deals we see for basics. It's one large community that meets once a week. Lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

dixie, that sounds like a great place to be! (I think I need to take a closer look at those property listings that you've posted, lol)


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> :congrat: Glad that worked out well!
> 
> (wish they were my neighbors - I have the messed-up, drug-dealing, not-right-in-the-head kind)


Zombies next door....nice. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. At least you know. A lot of folks don't.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Antifreeze for the dogs.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

PackerBacker said:


> Antifreeze for the dogs.


Lets just say the dogs won't be bothering anyone anymore.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Lets just say the dogs won't be bothering anyone anymore.


BRAVO!!! my neighbor has 15 Jack Russel Terriers... ooops, 14 now. Hes got a freakin mental disease about those noisy little fecal-matter eaters! They come over to the casa all the time and crap all over place. Bark 24-7. One tried to bite me and i put a round in its gut. That freakin moron freaked out over at the fenceline, shooting his gun and screaming he was gonna kill me and my kids. Havent heard from that D-B in awhile now. 'shrug'


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

The neighbors dogs killed my other neighbors goats. Cops were called. The cop questioned me on wether or not I knew who the owners were. I told him and asked my rights on dogs tearing up trash in my yard. The same dogs killed our yard cat a while back too. Cats are from the devil so I wasn't too upset, the misses was none too happy though. He said we have the right to protect ourselves and our property...............3 times................with emphasis on protect and our property. Said all else he could say was that it would only happen once at his house. My family and my property have now been protected.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The new tenant in the unit next door to us started moving in. Guns and archery stuff up the wazoo! Just a nice polite man and his 14 yr old boyscout son. Makes me curious if he'd be a good prepper neighbor. Oh well. We are 100% moved in the next few weeks. 

I hope our mountain neighbors are smart and prepared...!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> Antifreeze for the dogs.


Like to poison lots of animals do ya? Good way to wind up in jail as you should be! How many other animals get killed from doin somethin unintelligent like that? How would ya feel if a child got inta that antifreeze ya put out fer a dog?

Many other ways to deal with a problem.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Like to poison lots of animals do ya? Good way to wind up in jail as you should be! How many other animals get killed from doin somethin unintelligent like that?


Wake up on the wrong side of the bed didya?

I have poisoned very few but I ain't afraid to when it's necessary.



> How would ya feel if a child got inta that antifreeze ya put out fer a dog?


Virtually impossible in these intenses.



> Many other ways to deal with a problem.


Nope not always.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> Wake up on the wrong side of the bed didya?
> 
> I have poisoned very few but I ain't afraid to when it's necessary.


Yeah I did, an I don't like people what indescrimanetly kill all sorts a animals tryin ta get a particular one. Lack of intelligence is all that be. Like I said before, lots aways ta take care of a problem without harmin them what ain't involved.

Ain't tolerated round these parts.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Poisoning a dog with antifreeze is pretty sadistic. Sometimes they gotta be put down, but there are many far safer and more humane ways of going about it. Most of the time it's a dog owner problem anyway.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I have to agree. Around here, even if the dog was at fault people would string you up. If there truly is an issue, then lethal force using something like a .22 is allowed though. At least here in Idaho where any dog seen harassing, attacking or otherwise threatening livestock is allowed to be out down by anyone, even if it's your neighbor's livestock.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yeah I did, an I don't like people what indescrimanetly kill all sorts a animals tryin ta get a particular one. Lack of intelligence is all that be. Like I said before, lots aways ta take care of a problem without harmin them what ain't involved.
> 
> Ain't tolerated round these parts.


You sure are making some tremendous leaps here.

Somehow you turn a strategic dog killing into me leaving sippy cups of poison laying around some kids play pen. That's quite the imagination you got there.



FatTire said:


> Poisoning a dog with antifreeze is pretty sadistic.


You're to funny.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

And you are not.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have to echo the sentiment that poisoning an animal with coolant is a sadistic act. Also a cowardly one.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yeah I did, an I don't like people what indescrimanetly kill all sorts a animals tryin ta get a particular one. Lack of intelligence is all that be. Like I said before, lots aways ta take care of a problem without harmin them what ain't involved.
> 
> Ain't tolerated round these parts.


 Agree 110% here coot. Let's just say I'm glad PB ain't in my neighborhood! I have a couple of neighbors that'd be feeding HIM the anti-freeze by way of the jug up his [email protected]@.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I must confess that 'liking' the post was inadvertent, and can't be undone. 

FatTire, I agree about it being the owners. We have some nasty dogs next door, and we can't go out on our property without carrying some form of protection (my son won't go outside at all). But it makes me so mad to think that these dogs may end up paying the ultimate price for their owners' neglect and irresponsibility if someone has to defend themselves against these dogs (whether that be us or someone else in the neighborhood). People shouldn't have dogs if they're not going to be responsible for them, but unfortunately there's only so much the dog warden can or will do.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheriffs Deputy told us there's nothing they can do about dogs left to wander. No leash laws in the county. Animal control won't do anything either. These dogs come from people who let their pit run free and it has puppies every time it can get knocked up. Most of them disappear quick but they always keep one or two. Then they start killing things and chasing kids. When you call the law they deny that the dogs are theirs. The dogs drive the entire neighborhood crazy and then they "disappear" one day. A few weeks later more pop up and the cycle begins again. Everyone's hunting for the female but she's very elusive. We've all run her off so much if she senses you she's gone in a flash. The only times I've had a good chance at her, they've been home and outside. I have to share a fence line with these folks and they are always home. They're all on the check and all drug addicts (they'll tell you too) so I can't start a war with them. It's very frustrating.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Sheriffs Deputy told us there's nothing they can do about dogs left to wander. No leash laws in the county. Animal control won't do anything either. These dogs come from people who let their pit run free and it has puppies every time it can get knocked up. Most of them disappear quick but they always keep one or two. Then they start killing things and chasing kids. When you call the law they deny that the dogs are theirs. The dogs drive the entire neighborhood crazy and then they "disappear" one day. A few weeks later more pop up and the cycle begins again. Everyone's hunting for the female but she's very elusive. We've all run her off so much if she senses you she's gone in a flash. The only times I've had a good chance at her, they've been home and outside. I have to share a fence line with these folks and they are always home. They're all on the check and all drug addicts (they'll tell you too) so I can't start a war with them. It's very frustrating.


I don't understand Animal Control's lack of interest. Are you in town or out a ways into the county? We are just about two miles from the nearest town, but AC was here in less than an hour when my neighbor's mastiff bit me. They tried to tranq him, but he ran through a thick row of trees to hide in the wheat field behind our houses. They left a note for the owners to turn him in, either to them or their own vet for observation. Neighbors were very cooperative. As I guessed, the dog was up on his shots. He normally is mild mannered, but he didn't like me and my bike.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have the fools who dump their pups out in the country with some strange thought all country folk will happily take in the pups. One of three things happens: The highest percent is the pups get hit by a vehicle and die a lingering death. Wild animals kill the pups. Landowners shoot them because that's the more humane than letting them starve or be killed. Adoption is a rarity. 

The same people who dump dogs and cats are the same people who hold on to their "God given right" NOT to spay or neuter their pets because they consider spaying or neutering cruel and unusual punishment.

I was so offended by the antifreeze comment (thank you, mods, for handling that situation) I couldn't even respond.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> Sheriffs Deputy told us there's nothing they can do about dogs left to wander. No leash laws in the county. Animal control won't do anything either. These dogs come from people who let their pit run free and it has puppies every time it can get knocked up. Most of them disappear quick but they always keep one or two. Then they start killing things and chasing kids. When you call the law they deny that the dogs are theirs. The dogs drive the entire neighborhood crazy and then they "disappear" one day. A few weeks later more pop up and the cycle begins again. Everyone's hunting for the female but she's very elusive. We've all run her off so much if she senses you she's gone in a flash. The only times I've had a good chance at her, they've been home and outside. I have to share a fence line with these folks and they are always home. They're all on the check and all drug addicts (they'll tell you too) so I can't start a war with them. It's very frustrating.


I know what ya mean bout it bein frustratin, we get em dumped here all the time er some a them folks (like yer nieghbors) just let em run. Then they'll get with others an start runin in packs. Sometimes the only choice be ta destroy them animals. It ain't right that the animals gotta pay the price fer stupid owners.

What some folk round here started doin was video recordin the dogs. Then the tapes get turned over ta the sheriff so that ifin sumtin happens there covered.

To bad folk can't be responsible fer there pets. Unfortunately these folks don't raise there kids no better.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Country Living said:


> We have the fools who dump their pups out in the country with some strange thought all country folk will happily take in the pups. One of three things happens: The highest percent is the pups get hit by a vehicle and die a lingering death. Wild animals kill the pups. Landowners shoot them because that's the more humane than letting them starve or be killed. Adoption is a rarity.
> 
> The same people who dump dogs and cats are the same people who hold on to their "God given right" NOT to spay or neuter their pets because they consider spaying or neutering cruel and unusual punishment.
> 
> I was so offended by the antifreeze comment (thank you, mods, for handling that situation) I couldn't even respond.


We fix all our pets. We just don't thin there be no reason ta have more litters. Lots a critters needin homes when the time comes.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Neighbor has a pit mix that has been known to bite-has NO shots so when someone gets bit, rabies vaccines (just thankfully it hasn't been a kid yet).

The owner is a druggie who is hardly ever home. His yard is fenced but there are many holes to get in and out of. The dog hates everyone and is very territorial; to the point of growling and barking at my son when he gets off the bus. He grabs tree limbs if he isn't picked up right away by my husband. 

Thankfully, her owner is being foreclosed so he won't be here long and if he leaves her, she WILL be put down; bite once, bite again.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

its is very unfortunate that pitts so often end up with douchebag owners, as they are very good dogs. smart, eager to please, and yes, they can be territorial, which as long as the dog is properly trained and socialized (as with any dog) is a good thing.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you as well mods for handling that comment about antifreeze. If'n you got to kill an Animal no sense in adding pain in suffering into it. And taking your dog to the pound to get put down is just as cruel. Take a look at what was going around facebook for awhile to what happens to pound dogs that get put down. You'd be kinder letting it run free and shooting it. At least it will be happy before it dies. Their is nothing wrong with shooting a dog, but giving it antifreeze is just aweful.
Hell my sister has a beagle, and I love that dog. Smart as hell, and just a funny dog. She is looking at getting rid of him because he doesn't "fit in with her new life", I told her over my dead body. I won't talk to her for a long time if she takes that dog to the pound.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Agree 110% here coot. Let's just say I'm glad PB ain't in my neighborhood! I have a couple of neighbors that'd be feeding HIM the anti-freeze by way of the jug up his [email protected]@.


Kinda reminds me of when i was a kid out in Bakersfield. This a-hole dude in the hood fed some hamburger and ground up glass to a threatening stray dog. It was awful. He wound up getting the snot beat out of him. I dont promote animal cruelty of any kind. I mean, if an animal goes bad and bites, yeah put it down fast. But to cause it an awful horribly painful death is a terrible sinful thing to do.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

FatTire said:


> its is very unfortunate that pitts so often end up with douchebag owners, as they are very good dogs. smart, eager to please, and yes, they can be territorial, which as long as the dog is properly trained and socialized (as with any dog) is a good thing.


I grew up with pits, never once did we ever have a mean one. Ya can make a poodle mean ifin ya wanna.

Again, it most always falls on the owners.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

This one was a stray that they took in and fed; no training at all. They have a black lab who is the sweetest thing. He's old, half blind and deaf. The pit prob isn't 4 years old. When I pick up my boy at the bus stop, always have my gun. First time she walks towards him, full clip in her head. I'm taking no chances. 

If a dog bites once, it will bite again.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Careful of your backdrop, Dixie 

Like Sean said, I've no problem killing a dog if that's what needs to be done. There's no need to be sadistic and cruel about it, though. A well placed shot (or shots) is perfectly reasonable for a dangerous animal.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Thank you as well mods for handling that comment about antifreeze. If'n you got to kill an Animal no sense in adding pain in suffering into it. And taking your dog to the pound to get put down is just as cruel. Take a look at what was going around facebook for awhile to what happens to pound dogs that get put down. You'd be kinder letting it run free and shooting it. At least it will be happy before it dies. Their is nothing wrong with shooting a dog, but giving it antifreeze is just aweful.
> Hell my sister has a beagle, and I love that dog. Smart as hell, and just a funny dog. She is looking at getting rid of him because he doesn't "fit in with her new life", I told her over my dead body. I won't talk to her for a long time if she takes that dog to the pound.


If I knew you were anywhere around me, I would offer to take it. I want a dog for around here. We used to rescue Great Danes when I was a kid. The sweetest dogs and despite everything they went through, none were ever aggressive with us kids. One did attack another kid, but it was at night, he didn't have permission to be in our backyard and she bit his gloved hand and held him down until my dad got there.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I completely agree, but my son is my #1 priority and I will not hesitate to put a dog down if its threatening him. Call me over protective, say he needs to learn how to deal with aggressive dogs, whatever; this is not the dog to learn from. 

I understand that not all pits are aggressive, that it takes training to make them killers and any dog can turn. Around here, drug dealers have them as watch dogs. The cops watch Facebook to see who is selling pups and then they check records.

All pits I have ever seen, here or in my travels were aggressive.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a pit and she's one giant goofball. She's never showed aggression toward anything. Her and my beagle get along great. There's been a couple of scuffles over food but that was mostly my beagle being greedy. I hate killing dogs. It tears me up to do it but like OCH said, they form packs and that pack mentality makes em brave. My dogs live in the house. They have a 20x40 fenced area out back to play in and I take them out in the yard to play quite a bit.

Pitbulls definitely need good training. Letting them run wild is a HUGE mistake that will cost someone severe injury and the dog it's life most times.

Here's my goofballs


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

A friend of mine had a pit/boxer mix that honestly had the mental capacity of an ant; she was constantly walking into things, falling down steps, but she also was the sweetest thing ever. 

I have nothing against the breed as a whole, just the ones here.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Kinda reminds me of when i was a kid out in Bakersfield. This a-hole dude in the hood fed some hamburger and ground up glass to a threatening stray dog. It was awful. He wound up getting the snot beat out of him. I dont promote animal cruelty of any kind. I mean, if an animal goes bad and bites, yeah put it down fast. But to cause it an awful horribly painful death is a terrible sinful thing to do.


Never thought I would meet someone what was a kid in Bakersfield! Hello from a Driller!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Like to poison lots of animals do ya? Good way to wind up in jail as you should be! How many other animals get killed from doin somethin unintelligent like that? How would ya feel if a child got inta that antifreeze ya put out fer a dog?
> 
> Many other ways to deal with a problem.


personally... I dont poison the mice that are stealing and defecating all over my preps in the garage. I'd love to, they're only rodents, but... I do not want them to go outside the garage and get eaten by the neighborhood cats and hawks who I absolutely do not want to harm. (although if it were the crows I'd set up a youtube channel... I abhor crows.)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> I
> 
> Pitbulls definitely need good training. Letting them run wild is a HUGE mistake that will cost someone severe injury and the dog it's life most times.


I agree completely, and as civilization exists today in our country, I firmly believe it's always the owner.

At one time (just after high school), I had 2 dobies, a GS and a pit. I never had a single dogfight, and one time that pit growled at me... I spent 30 seconds in the middle of his world and that was it, he never did it again. (just re-read that and in the context of this thread, seems necessary to add that I mean we came to a common consensus on who is boss, not that I offed my dog  By far the best dog I ever had. miss you buddy 

RIP Rommel


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Dakine said:


> personally... I dont poison the mice that are stealing and defecating all over my preps in the garage. I'd love to, they're only rodents, but... I do not want them to go outside the garage and get eaten by the neighborhood cats and hawks who I absolutely do not want to harm. (although if it were the crows I'd set up a youtube channel... I abhor crows.)


I would get a cat. Hey its just the circle of life, and free cat food...


Dakine said:


> I agree completely, and as civilization exists today in our country, I firmly believe it's always the owner.
> 
> At one time (just after high school), I had 2 dobies, a GS and a pit. I never had a single dogfight, and one time that pit growled at me... I spent 30 seconds in the middle of his world and that was it, he never did it again. (just re-read that and in the context of this thread, seems necessary to add that I mean we came to a common consensus on who is boss, not that I offed my dog  By far the best dog I ever had. miss you buddy
> 
> RIP Rommel


You named your dog after a German General? I guess I can't complain to much, we named my sisters dog Remington...


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> Never thought I would meet someone what was a kid in Bakersfield! Hello from a Driller!


Hey there! I went to South. Was a Rebel.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Cabowabo said:


> ... we named my sisters dog Remington...


Ha, we have a Remington, too. Would have named the other one Rueger or Colt or Winchester, but the 18 year old got to name her instead...


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I started reading this before I went down to Dalhart. I stopped in at alssups to get a drink and there is a flyer for a 3 gun match in Clayton sponsored by Prepper Expert..hmmmm
Are they cashing in on the name or trying to find out who else is of like mind. Yeah I will ask and see what I can find out....know all about ospec but we are out in the middle of nowhere.
Dalhart is 40 miles from me they are 10 miles away still a very small town and closest town to them is springer which is 90 miles.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

MsSage said:


> I started reading this before I went down to Dalhart. I stopped in at alssups to get a drink and there is a flyer for a 3 gun match in Clayton sponsored by Prepper Expert..hmmmm
> Are they cashing in on the name or trying to find out who else is of like mind. Yeah I will ask and see what I can find out....know all about ospec but we are out in the middle of nowhere.
> Dalhart is 40 miles from me they are 10 miles away still a very small town and closest town to them is springer which is 90 miles.


You gave me a good chuckle. When I tell people I grew up in Dumas they get a "deer in the headlights" look. If theyr'e from Texas, I tell them they drive through Dumas, through Dalhart, and on to Colorado to go skiing. The odd thing is they remember Dalhart.

If they're not from Texas, I just say the Texas Panhandle. Since most states don't have a panhandle.... well.... you can only do so much.

Is the XIT still held in Dalhart each August? Ah, fun times when I was a youngster....


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Country Living said:


> You gave me a good chuckle. When I tell people I grew up in Dumas they get a "deer in the headlights" look. If theyr'e from Texas, I tell them they drive through Dumas, through Dalhart, and on to Colorado to go skiing. The odd thing is they remember Dalhart.
> 
> If they're not from Texas, I just say the Texas Panhandle. Since most states don't have a panhandle.... well.... you can only do so much.
> 
> Is the XIT still held in Dalhart each August? Ah, fun times when I was a youngster....


Hell, the last decently big city you see going from Dallas to Amarillo is Whichta Falls. And the only decent sized city in between those two is Dumas. They got a Mcdonalds, or they did a few years ago...:cheers:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Country Living said:


> You gave me a good chuckle. When I tell people I grew up in Dumas they get a "deer in the headlights" look. If theyr'e from Texas, I tell them they drive through Dumas, through Dalhart, and on to Colorado to go skiing. The odd thing is they remember Dalhart.
> 
> If they're not from Texas, I just say the Texas Panhandle. Since most states don't have a panhandle.... well.... you can only do so much.
> 
> Is the XIT still held in Dalhart each August? Ah, fun times when I was a youngster....


It's funny how different people's mileage varies..I know where Dumas, Dalhart, Amarillo, and Perryton are, and even places like Kermit, Burleson, Sherman, and Gainsville. Having family and friends all over helps a lot..and my mom and I drove through the panhandle on our way to visit family in Arizona when I was in high school, and on one trip back from Florida, we took a wonky route through Shreveport that led us through Sherman(stayed there overnight, which was memorable) and went through Gainsville getting to I35 to come back to Kansas. But then again, I'm a map geek; I like to locate places on the map that I read about or if I know people there. I spent lots of summer vacation hours plotting road trips we never took. Cheap entertainment..


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I remember when the Pizza Hut opened in Dumas. And the Long John Silvers opening was a huge thing - we were finally in the fast food group. I think I was long gone when the McDonald's opened. 

I took my spouse to Dumas several years ago and about ten miles south of Dumas I turned to my love and I said "oh, there's something I need to tell you.." and my love quickly asked "what's that smell?". I still laugh about that after all these years.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Country XIT is the first weekend in Aug. It has Tamed down the past 6 years LOL I heard horror stories about it before........LOLOLOLOL
When I first moved up here I told my oldest and he was like yeah ok tell me a big town.....told him to mapquest it and look as far NW and still be in Texas and you will see it....He told me he spent an hour trying to find a city LOL.
Yeah I tell everyone its the last remaining smell of money.......funny thing I dont even notice it anymore.
OH well now everyone knows where I live LOLOL I am already on the web so it dont matter.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> It's funny how different people's mileage varies..I know where Dumas, Dalhart, Amarillo, and Perryton are, and even places like Kermit, Burleson, Sherman, and Gainsville. Having family and friends all over helps a lot..and my mom and I drove through the panhandle on our way to visit family in Arizona when I was in high school, and on one trip back from Florida, we took a wonky route through Shreveport that led us through Sherman(stayed there overnight, which was memorable) and went through Gainsville getting to I35 to come back to Kansas. But then again, I'm a map geek; I like to locate places on the map that I read about or if I know people there. I spent lots of summer vacation hours plotting road trips we never took. Cheap entertainment..


I do the same thing, as a kid I used to spend hours with my grandpas road atlas. Now I use Yahoo maps and it can get a whole lot more detailed, you can take a virtual vacation any time you want.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Was it the Tractors that had a song about Dumas TX? I love TX. My folks were from there and I used to go there a lot.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> I would get a cat. Hey its just the circle of life, and free cat food...


cant... I'd like to open up the only vent there is and let the neighborhood tomcats in there to clean out the couple of mice... HOWEVER... that would lead to cat spray all over the place inside, which is just as nasty, plus the raccoons would use that grill being opened as an opportunity to go find a new home... where they are definitely NOT welcome!



Cabowabo said:


> You named your dog after a German General? I guess I can't complain to much, we named my sisters dog Remington...


Yeah, next male GS will be Tirpitz lol! GO NAVY!!! BEAT ARMY!!! the one after that will be Bismarck, then I'll probably go back to Army. Or just for giggles I'll go with Doenitz which ppl will hear as Donuts. Heh...

I have a wry, sometimes dry sense of humor!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Dakine said:


> cant... I'd like to open up the only vent there is and let the neighborhood tomcats in there to clean out the couple of mice... HOWEVER... that would lead to cat spray all over the place inside, which is just as nasty, plus the raccoons would use that grill being opened as an opportunity to go find a new home... where they are definitely NOT welcome!
> 
> Yeah, next male GS will be Tirpitz lol! GO NAVY!!! BEAT ARMY!!! the one after that will be Bismarck, then I'll probably go back to Army. Or just for giggles I'll go with Doenitz which ppl will hear as Donuts. Heh...
> 
> I have a wry, sometimes dry sense of humor!


I went camping back in '08 and my cousins had these two little rat dogs. One was white the other was black. We were calling the white on Mccain and the black one Obama. Yelling for Mccain to beat obama. 
Personally I like the Army Navy one


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Yeah, next male GS will be Tirpitz lol! GO NAVY!!! BEAT ARMY!!! the one after that will be Bismarck, then I'll probably go back to Army. Or just for giggles I'll go with Doenitz which ppl will hear as Donuts. Heh...
> 
> I have a wry, sometimes dry sense of humor!


Yeah, after reading that I feel like I gave our dog an unimaginative name... Winter. 

At least my daughter is named after 2 of the all time great SciFi characters!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Our dogs are named after songs. The beagle is Roxanne and the pit is Jolene.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Our dogs are named after songs. The beagle is Roxanne and the pit is Jolene.


When my DH and I first got married our pets were named after Irish alcohols... Bailey, Jameson, Killian, Guinness, Murphy, O'Mara, Smithwick, etc. Bailey is the only one still with us. She is a cranky old cat.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

None of our pets names ever stuck. Cutie became Big Kitty (she is extremely fat) and Smidget became Stinky...you don't want to know.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> None of our pets names ever stuck. Cutie became Big Kitty (she is extremely fat) and Smidget became Stinky...you don't want to know.


LOL! Bailey has a nickname- Old Bitch.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our dog is Tonka Major Duke. When we got him, he was so small he fit in our sons Tonka truck; Major and Duke were his grandpas. 

His nickname is also Stinky (or Stinkus), for obvious reason.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I do the same thing, as a kid I used to spend hours with my grandpas road atlas. Now I use Yahoo maps and it can get a whole lot more detailed, you can take a virtual vacation any time you want.


Ancestry.com has linked maps to various ancestors in any given tree...oh, the fun!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

it's funny how this thread went from being about the neighbors, to everyone's reminisces of their favorite pets....

But as long as we're on the subject, 









My Pit/Lab is the sweetest dog in the world!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> it's funny how this thread went from being about the neighbors, to everyone's reminisces of their favorite pets...


Well since it has... Here is our border collie doing what she does best. This was taken about 4 years ago.

http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/images/2/0/0/8/144-137.jpg

OOOP'S. Lets try that again.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is our little pup. He thinks the best thing in this world is for everyone to treat him like a German Shepherd - with respect, obviously.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Ezmerelda said:


> it's funny how this thread went from being about the neighbors, to everyone's reminisces of their favorite pets....
> 
> But as long as we're on the subject,
> [/IMG]
> ...


Lol. Not many threads stay on topic do they? It's all good though.


----------

